# Yellow River "Slam"...?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm calling it that anyways! Met up with Danny (born2fizh) and the plan was again to popping bug for bream and bait, then try for a flathead. Bream and bait went great, few bulls, a fat goggle eye, and a keeper largemouth! Sun went down, set up at the one spot we had picked out and within a minute or two Dannys line gets yanked right to a snag and he has to break it off. Starts to sprinkle so we sat in the rain for a bit. A while later mine gets hit, hook sets, he stays out of the snag and makes it to the net! First flathead!! Next was another run on mine that got hung and broke, then one for Danny that he winched to the boat with no mercy, a fatter flathead! His and my first flatheads. Action petered out after that. So, a bream, a bass, and a flathead= YR slam :thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooops wrong forum, it's late


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yeah


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well at least you don't give up. That's how you learn. Some good eating catfish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not bad....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Seeing these yeller reports is making me home sick!!! ahahhhhahhhhh Like the great Arnold would say------- I'll be back!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's the way to do it. Also, nice photos


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure,youcancatchaflathead!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

We will be getting tips from you now!! Great job and way to stick with it


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

congrat, 1st of many I hope


----------

